# Trophy Ridge Revolution..ripping fletchings, Help!!



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Last minute before season and I go and replace my bisquit with the only Revolution available in the norcal area and it is ripping twister quikfletchings right off. Is installed on my Carnivore. Anybody heard such issue or know what I or Sportsmans can do to adjust it for clearance or a more sensativity to drop sooner? Maybe it's not going to work on Carnivore with it's hybrid smoothness? Doubt it has much nock travel to help impart triggering energy to the rest..I tried both fletch out and fletch up so am at a loss here a day before season starts..maybe they got to nock high my arrow some rather than flat? They lasered it for center but purty sure they went even nock height. 
Any help appreciated ...


----------



## HogHunterInFl (Aug 27, 2003)

List the specifics of your bow and take some pics if posaible.


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

What specs might help?
66 lb., 30.5 draw, shooting release with 29.25" terminator hunters at 485 gr


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Terminators are 60/75 and broad heads were 3" left...gotta turn bow up and get arrow bending more to make it drop?


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Think it's fixed...Even though these can be cocked for containment they still require the draw cord adjusted properly to bring them up all the way. Cable slipped and even though they still drop during shot it not fast enough or arrow at too extreme angle. So beware these are not just cock and shoot without relying on cable cord..


----------



## Puggy (Aug 10, 2008)

If you are getting contact at all, it's not set up right. Follow the directions to the letter and you should be good. No dropaway rest is "just cock and shoot without relying on cable cord" as you put it. Each one has to have the proper pull cord adjustment to get the timing set to avoid contact.


----------



## diesel094 (Apr 14, 2011)

this happened to me too... what is happening is the string on the rest connected to the bow string slipped up a little bit. This isnt setting the rest completely and is delaying the rotation. Go to your local dicks and have then re-string it super tight. I say dicks because they USUALLY do all that stuff for free.. it happened to me and was tearing all my NAP quickfletches. I hope this helps you out..


----------



## dakota43 (Aug 17, 2010)

dude...really


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

So far so good and it didn't slip during a couple dozen shots. Doesn't appear to be any contact and so far rest is offering up about 3" groups at 60yd during a broadhead practice/tuning session during the middle of my hunt. Initially gotta say this is one heck of a rest for twice the money!! Frankly in all honesty other designs/brands should be drooling over this one..


----------



## foreveryung (Mar 18, 2011)

My experience. Drop aways were a hard sell for me, didn't like attaching anything to the cables, etc. I got over that, finally. 

I decided to try a Revolution, removing a limb activated rest from a bow to try it on. I took measurements of the arrow position prior to the existing rest removal. I then installed the Revolution with great results, duplicating the tuned arrow position.

But then - I tried to install one on another bow, eyeballing the position. Thought I blew up the rest. I'm no expert, so fought the cable tension/rest position/adjustment and was about to give up. I then decided to install the limb activated rest, tuned, measured, then replaced it with the Revolution. Perfect flight.

So for me, having the $120 rest to tune, measure with, then replacing with the $50 rest works. I served about 3 inches down from the loaded arrow position, put the rest cable through the down cable, cock the rest, draw the bow, let down without firing, then mark the rest cable on the backside. I then add a 1/4 inch from the mark, pull the rest cable away from the down cable, cut, fray and melt the rest cable. Allow it to cool and all has been good - twice anyway!


----------

